# Bad bleed bathroom walls



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Can't figure this out. 

Walls were washed, oil primed, 2 coats of BM Kitchen and Bath. No showers for two weeks then the bleeding started in random spots. I applied two coats of BIN and it bled through like nothing. I've never seen anything like it.

I can't say for sure this was happening before I showed up. The walls were red and a mess(hairspray, bath grime, etc.) so I didn't notice.

Thanks for any input


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Bighead said:


> Can't figure this out.
> 
> Walls were washed, oil primed, 2 coats of BM Kitchen and Bath. No showers for two weeks then the bleeding started in random spots. I applied two coats of BIN and it bled through like nothing. I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> ...


 
Oil primed AND 2 coats Bin???


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it near a sink? I have seen stuff like this and it turned out to be from hairspray and other sprays females use. We used every product we could. We ended up skim coating that section and all was good after.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

2 coats of BIN after the walls were finished and the bleed started


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bighead said:


> 2 coats of BIN after the walls were finished and the bleed started


Most stuff females spray on in the bathrooms will stain the walls, and yes bleedthrough can happen even after 10 coats of BIN. I would skim coat that section and it should be fine.


----------



## Douglas_painting (Aug 25, 2015)

In the past when even BIN has bled I've used cover stain by zinsser and it's always worked. I realize you said you oil primed it already but cover stain is crazy. Might be worth trying before going through all the work to skim coat it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you tried to top coat the BIN? Just because it bleeds through the stain killer doesn't necessarily mean it will bleed on the top coat.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It almost looks like it's rusting! Try spraying some straight shellac on those spots (non-pigmented) And then use a better oil based primer. (something you have to buy from somewhere other then a discount diy box store).


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, just because you can see the bleed through BIN,, doesn't mean it is not sealed. I'd roll out a wall, or a bleed spot-area, and wait to see if it bleeds through.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

If it's only in a few spots, break out the 60 grit and go to town on it. From the pic, it almost looks like it's bubbling or at least raising from the surface. I've only found BIN to fail on me once, and that was from a leaky chimney that was still leaking causing creosote stains. It's a rare day when BIN fails.

Painting bathrooms for women, or men for that matter who do bouffant hair styles is always a gamble. I always try to evaluate the customers hairstylings to determine if they're a heavy chem user.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

shellac


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

So two coats of BIN and bleed. Stain then is alcohol soluble. CoverStain may work. What does it smell like if you rub it? Very strange. After 40+ years I'm a little stumped. Surfactant? Can you wipe it off?


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

The first thing I thought was maybe a rusting nail or screw but all the suggestions above should have fixed that. I can't think of anything else that hasn't been suggested. If nothing will seal it and its only in a few places try cutting it out with a razor blade , patching ,prime and paint. Good luck to you, I know its frustrating.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Almost looks like there were tiny fragments of metal in your top coat and they rusted.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

wudshapr said:


> Almost looks like there were tiny fragments of metal in your top coat and they rusted.


I don't think it could oxidize that quickly, but maybe.

I think it's something potentially gross that's reacting with something in the paint causing it to change colour.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There wasn't by chance a murder or a suicide by a gunshot in this particular room was there?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Are those brown spots sticky at all? Did you try wiping them off with a damp cloth? Only thing that could bleed through that much BIN might be surfactants. Do they have an ample, working exhaust fan? Do they use it? 

If you're absolutely certain they didn't shower in there for 2 weeks after you painted, the problem was most likely caused during the application. Could've been extremely cold or humid, perhaps that's an exterior wall? If not, my guess is either over-application or insufficient dry time between coats. In any event, if it's surfactant leaching, it can be wiped off with damp cloth, or soapy damp cloth if damp cloth alone doesn't remove it. 

P.S. Might come back once or twice more. Wipe it off again if it does.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

It couldn't be rusty nails or screws because there are about 50 spots in random areas throughout the bath. The only areas that seem to be unaffected are above the shower area. It is happening on both interior and exterior walls. 

As for the oil primer this was the one time we did not use Coverstain. We used something from Insulux or BenMoore that was leftover from a project we did a year ago, so it may have been contaminated. Perhaps tiny fragments of metal as Wudshapr suggested? Although we did filter before application. I hated that stuff the first time we used it and was happy to finally get rid of it. 

I've since touched-up all the spots and have not had a callback. It has been about a week. If it continues to bleed I'll try to wipe it off.


----------



## BethanyDaniel (Nov 10, 2016)

It looks bad.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> If it's only in a few spots, break out the 60 grit and go to town on it. From the pic, it almost looks like it's bubbling or at least raising from the surface. I've only found BIN to fail on me once, and that was from a leaky chimney that was still leaking causing creosote stains. It's a rare day when BIN fails.
> 
> Painting bathrooms for women, or men for that matter who do bouffant hair styles is always a gamble. I always try to evaluate the customers hairstylings to determine if they're a heavy chem user.


That's why we only paint bathrooms for bald people.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking at the pic closely and it almost looks like a textured wall that's been covered with paper and then painted over. Any chance that is the case?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I sure hope on over 4 months he got this figured out.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone use TSP anymore? The real stuff with actual phosphates in it? I was reading it can neutralize stubborn Nicotine stains. Maybe someone or @NACE can tell us how this stuff technically works. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Does anyone use TSP anymore? The real stuff with actual phosphates in it? I was reading it can neutralize stubborn Nicotine stains. Maybe someone or @NACE can tell us how this stuff technically works.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Tsp needs to be rinsed like crazy. Any residue can cause problems with a waterborne paint. Dirtex powder works almost as well but isn't as rinse critical.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> Tsp needs to be rinsed like crazy. Any residue can cause problems with a waterborne paint. Dirtex powder works almost as well but isn't as rinse critical.


Used to use Dirtex as a substitute for TSP and thought it worked well. Kinder to plants, shrubs, grass, etc, when cleaning things outside. Now we pretty much use Krud Kutter for most of our painting related cleaning needs.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Used to use Dirtex as a substitute for TSP and thought it worked well. Kinder to plants, shrubs, grass, etc, when cleaning things outside. Now we pretty much use Krud Kutter for most of our painting related cleaning needs.


Krud Kutter is whats trendy right now!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RH said:


> That's why we only paint bathrooms for bald people.





PACman said:


> Krud Kutter is whats trendy right now!


That's me - trend setter. 

Actually, KK just seems to do what we need a cleaner to do. And so far I haven't got into a situation where I might suspect it has caused problems. Did do a window casing and trim job last year where we used the deglosser version. A few months go by and HO calls saying her window cleaning guy can't remove some "stuff" from her windows. Only thing I can think is perhaps some of the KK got on the glass and etched it or something. She's telling me I need to call my insurance company to arrange for new windows.:vs_whistle: Jan and I go over on a sunny day to check it out and we can't see anything but a lot of fly specks. We clean em' off and tell her she might want to get a new window cleaning guy. Never heard a thing from her since.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> That's me - trend setter.
> 
> Actually, KK just seems to do what we need a cleaner to do. And so far I haven't got into a situation where I might suspect it has caused problems. Did do a window casing and trim job last year where we used the deglosser version. A few months go by and HO calls saying her window cleaning guy can't remove some "stuff" from her windows. Only thing I can think is perhaps some of the KK got on the glass and etched it or something. She's telling me I need to call my insurance company to arrange for new windows.:vs_whistle: Jan and I go over on a sunny day to check it out and we can't see anything but a lot of fly specks. We clean em' off and tell her she might want to get a new window cleaning guy. Never heard a thing from her since.


That fly poop will get you every time.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Krud Kutter is another awesome product that we had a heck of a time selling when it first came out. Couldn't even get any painters to try it for free.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Krud Kutter is whats trendy right now!


Trendy? It's all I have used for at least 10 years now


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Trendy? It's all I have used for at least 10 years now


But you've got style Son!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

PACman said:


> Tsp needs to be rinsed like crazy. Any residue can cause problems with a waterborne paint. Dirtex powder works almost as well but isn't as rinse critical.


As if I wrote it myself. I agree 100% with PACman's evaluation. TSP works well for heavy grease and nicotine but must be rinsed completely.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Cleaning fly specks*



RH said:


> That's me - trend setter.
> 
> Actually, KK just seems to do what we need a cleaner to do. And so far I haven't got into a situation where I might suspect it has caused problems. Did do a window casing and trim job last year where we used the deglosser version. A few months go by and HO calls saying her window cleaning guy can't remove some "stuff" from her windows. Only thing I can think is perhaps some of the KK got on the glass and etched it or something. She's telling me I need to call my insurance company to arrange for new windows.:vs_whistle: Jan and I go over on a sunny day to check it out and we can't see anything but a lot of fly specks. We clean em' off and tell her she might want to get a new window cleaning guy. Never heard a thing from her since.


How did you clean them? Brand new razor blades perchance?

futtyos


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

PACman said:


> There wasn't by chance a murder or a suicide by a gunshot in this particular room was there?


Believe it or not, but I've been in a room with one wall that was covered in brain material. Walked into a room with fresh joint compound all over a section, then primed & painted the area. It kept blistering / bubbling!!! Tried several different primers & topcoats, same thing. We just cut out the drywall, replaced it, and voila. Headache gone. Apparently, the area was contaminated. Gives me the chills though . . .


----------

